# Pensacola pier 4/8, 9, 10



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the awesome hospitality! Food was great everywhere. Landed kings back to back day. I've never seen so many Spanish mackerel in my life. And hundreds caught at that. The pompanos, what I had originally came down for was slow. Only caught two in three days. But wether they bite or not it's always relaxing. Thanks everyone for helping me land the Kings and cheering me on.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fixed the pics fer ya brother, consolidated em in 1 post too.....

Looks like you had a blast of a time!!! Congrats on a heck of a haul!!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Was that your 1st time on the pier? Looks like you had a great 3 day trip.


----------



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

Jason said:


> Fixed the pics fer ya brother, consolidated em in 1 post too.....
> 
> Looks like you had a blast of a time!!! Congrats on a heck of a haul!!!




Thank you Jason!!


----------



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

stc1993 said:


> Was that your 1st time on the pier? Looks like you had a great 3 day trip.


I go every year trying to catch the pompano run. I never really fish the end of the pier. I was a day late dollar short on Pomps, so I fished the end this year. I've been down there 7 years in a row, that's my first two kings off a pier. Day after we left they started to kill the Pomps again. Story of my life.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Woww, I hear so many bad things about the pier. Was every one helpfull & Friendly? :shifty:


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

KingCrab said:


> Woww, I hear so many bad things about the pier. Was every one helpfull & Friendly? :shifty:


Big Kenny , you know how the pier rats are out there. Cursing ,throwing jigs at boats, garbage all over the deck, throwing over some-ones line.


----------



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> Woww, I hear so many bad things about the pier. Was every one helpfull & Friendly? :shifty:


I only come down on the weekdays. Never fished the weekend before. Mornings are more relaxing, afternoon a few rude peeps and too many tourist walking the pier wanting a table in the head. But overall not bad at all!! Everyone was very friendly!! Last year was the first year we had a bad experience when a bunch of high schoolers with fancy van staal ran over my mom in law 3/4 down the pier minding her own business when a mahi swam parallel to the pier at her. It was like she was invisible. And didn't even apologize. But one incident didn't ruin our overly experience from year to year.


----------

